# now showing playback on tivoweb



## Tivo user (Feb 20, 2005)

ive got a new comp just got my hacked 6.2 dsr 7000 hooked up and i get an error when i try to view shows tru tivoweb using windows media player. it works great on my old computer what am i missing thanks guys


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

3 things need to be done.
Tyshow links = 1 need to be in your tivoweb.cfg file.
Vserver needs to running on the tivo.
You need the tyshow codecs installed on your pc.


----------



## zcarguy (Jul 11, 2006)

i have the same unit zippered. Can someone pm me detailed newbie type instructions on how to edit the tivoweb.cfg file and install vserver. I know its pathetic but its been so long that I dont even remember how to get into my tivo via bash.


by the way my tivowebplus screen shows v. 1.2.1


Thanks,

Z


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

FYI vserver is already installed by the Zipper - it just doesn't start on bootup. To automatically start vserver when your Tivo boots on a zippered Tivo, type into your Telnet window (note the stuff in () varies depending if your using vi or joe's editor):

rw [enter]
author [enter]
(scroll down to the bottom and insert a line)
vserver & [enter]
(save the file)
ro [enter]

Now reboot your Tivo. After it boots up, in your Telnet window type:
ps [enter]

and make sure vserver is listed


----------



## zcarguy (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Figured everything out will your help and pointers. Now if i can master remote connection I will be very happy.

Z


----------



## juzzie (Feb 22, 2007)

ForrestB said:


> FYI vserver is already installed by the Zipper - it just doesn't start on bootup. To automatically start vserver when your Tivo boots on a zippered Tivo, type into your Telnet window (note the stuff in () varies depending if your using vi or joe's editor):
> 
> rw [enter]
> author [enter]
> ...


If you're using WinXP to telnet to your tivo, you MUST fix telnet line feeds before you connect to tivo. Start telnet (no IP address), then "unset crlf" from a telnet prompt. Then "o" to open connection and type the IP address. I learned that hard way: forgot to "unset" the telnet prompt and it screwed up the author file. As a result, I was not able to ftp or telnet. Had to take the hard drive out and run joe's editor to fix the problem


----------

